# RTL8112L and ATI 4200 HD

## tux_i

hello,

could you confirm me that the RTL8112L and ATI 4200 HD work on gentoo. it's ont motherboard : M4A785TD-V/EVO

Thanks for all, 

tuxi a gentoo newbies  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yellowhat

Go on this website: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Copy your "lspci -n", it will search all your hardware component

----------

## yellowhat

Or: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ASUS/M4A785TD-V+EVO

----------

## tux_i

thank you,

i hope that it will be ok , when i receive my motherboard  :Very Happy: 

----------

## m0021

i have the same mainboard and everything is working perfectly

----------

## tux_i

thanks you so much , i'm cool now  :Very Happy: 

----------

